# minimum cutout width dishwasher



## joni41 (Oct 25, 2009)

Finally got the old kitchen cabinets out (built in place-one big hunk). The electrician will be here tomorrow to re-wire kitchen so there will be lights and outlets. I got out my new cabinet drawing (they're to be delivered soon) to mark electrical on walls. I discover that if I place the sink base centered under the window, there will be just 23" for the dishwasher. Most say 23 7/8 cutout, or at least 23 4/5. How much leeway is there, in fact? I haven't bought the DW. Will one go in a 23" opening if I'm very slow and careful? Or not? Is one model a better choice for minimal opening than others? 
Thank you for help and suggestions, unless you suggest I move the window. 
Joni


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You need the 24 inches,sorry to bare bad news,

There is a method of removing the 1/4 inch face frame over hang,It must be done carefully.
Any failure during the process will ruin the cabinet.

If there is no other way to correct your layout,I'll tell you how it's done.

I must caution you, I've been installing cabinets for many years and can do some things successfully that others can not.--MIKE--


----------



## rselectric1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ditto on "Oh Mike" post above. 24" clear space is standard (as well as needed).


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi JONI .I didn't recognize your name from your intro this morning,

More challenges,Honestly,the cabinet 1" off center will not be to noticeable.
The sink it self can be centered to the window,only you will know that it's not perfectly in line.--MIKE--


----------



## joni41 (Oct 25, 2009)

*challenges*

I knew when I planned to put stock sized cabinets in a non stock sized kitchen that there would be challenges. Thanks for the suggestion to line up the sink with window center. More precise measurements tell me the sink base will be only 5/8 off center, so I'll tell the perfectionist part of me to take a hike. I'm not sure she will be so easily dismissed over the other irregularity. This is a galley kitchen with two straight runs. The one in question, on exterior wall, has the refrigerator spot at the left end. Since I got stuck in demolition mode, there is now no wall at that end which joins the dining room. At the right of the window the upper cabinets will come within 3" of the window trim. Aligning the uppers and lowers beside the frig, will leave just a 1 1/2" gap between window trim and cabinet on the left. Accepting that is a stretch. Any optical illusion tricks to suggest? I've wondered about removing window trim completely for a start. A cabinet maker whose customs I couldn't afford ordered these for me, and said he'd help with install issues. I'll talk to him, too. 

Thank you!
Joni


----------



## rselectric1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Joni,
There's a lot of talented people on this site. If you post some pictures or final elevation drawings here, you may get your solution.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Did you order any filler strips?A filler,ripped to the appropriate width and installed at the wall will shift the cabinets over-the reveal at the window is more important than a 1" shift in your sink base.

Also I'd re-trim the window.that trim will look kind of old and tired next to your new cabinets and top.


--MIKE--

P.S. Glad to hear you you have some skilled help on the installation.Once you have installed a few kitchens it's easy work--But the learning curve takes a bit.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

RS and I will help,We are both remodelers.

Some day we'll meet. I drive a white ford van with a rack on top.Bet you've seen it!!

HA HA -MIKE-


----------

